# Do you believe that people can predict the future through dreams or thoughts?



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey this is just out of curiosity because sometimes I think about things, just random thoughts, and they happen. It started this year, after I started hanging out with this one girl I met at work. Anyway me and this girl parted ways, but the other night she was in my dream. And we were at this gas station and I lost my neice and my debit card and couldn't get on this tour on a train. The other people were these guys and they were in a band and has all their instruments and they were playing like 311 type music. So I really wanted to get on, but since i couldn't pay... it left without me. Then I found out that it crashed and everyone died except for my aunt and my cousins. The next morning I woke up and watched the news and the headline read "TRAIN CRASH KILLS TEENS."
Nothing has come true since I stopped hanging out with her, a lot of things would come true when we use to hang out.They stopped after she moved and we stopped hanging out, but they happened when she was around, and she was in that dream right before the train thing happened.
This marks the 7th thing that has impossibly come true.
Once we were at Walmart around last Thanksgiving and I felt bad for her son because shes really unfair to him, and I was going to steal him a toy, because 1 I hate walmart and 2 I had like no money 3 I use to be a major shoplifter in high school. So I decided against it because I'm over 18 and could go to jail.
She had to buy alcohol so I waited by the benches where the greeter lady and baskets, and theft detectors are. For some reason she was checking all the receipts, and then a line got backed up and this ONE family got impatient and walked through, thats when the beeper went off. Then all of a sudden something flew at me and landed next to me on the seat. It was a silicone catapillar toy. The kid that threw it was all freaked out and I think he was trying to get rid of it. He could've thrown it anywhere, but it literally landed next to me in the 1 ft between me and the girls that were also sitting there. Well I gave it to the greeter lady so kinda a waste of a gift from the universe or w/e that was. 
Other times I thought of things, random thoughts, that came true within 2 weeks each time. Once I woke up and really wanted to listen to this song Franz Ferdinand, take me out. I don't know why I just REALLY wanted to. Then I was on her youtube dubstep playlist and I saw she favorited that song the SAME day. If anyone has any knowledge about this stuff I'm really interested. I don't believe they're coincidence.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I am a Christian, but I do believe it's possible. I know someone who had dreams and she felt like they were sent from God and they came true. Your stories are pretty interesting. I'm not really an expert on that kind of stuff though.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think your dreams indicate psychic abilities. First of all, in your dream, you were dealing with people you knew and the people who actually ended up dying were strangers. Sure, it's weird to have a dream that's similar to a real life event the night before it happens, but coincidences do occur. Having a taste in music that is similar to someone you like/are friends with is actually very likely. Having her like the song on youtube the same day you want to listen to it is more of a neat coincidence than anything else. I did like your story about the toy being thrown in your direction. I think it's possible that the universe can balance itself out, but then again it's questionable that the universe is sentient and that karma/whatever force exists.

tl;dr: I don't think your stories are sufficient evidence for psychic abilities.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I completely believe in the supernatural, paranormal, and psychic abilities. I've had dreams that have come true ever since I was very little, and I still do pretty regularly. I don't really like it, so I've taught myself to lucid dream to avoid it. I don't really know if I believe it is a spiritual thing or a scientific thing.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Lexibear said:


> I completely believe in the supernatural, paranormal, and psychic abilities. I've had dreams that have come true ever since I was very little, and I still do pretty regularly. I don't really like it, so I've taught myself to lucid dream to avoid it. I don't really know if I believe it is a spiritual thing or a scientific thing.


What kind of dreams do you have and how do you know when what your dreaming about is a premonition, you know to lucidly change the direction of the dream? 

Last night I dreamt a bunch of people were running from a deadly storm. Everyone was at a park and then in the sky I could see the storm coming. 
Today:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/world/americas/storm-leaves-several-dead-in-haiti.html


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

WindowLicker said:


> What kind of dreams do you have and how do you know when what your dreaming about is a premonition, you know to lucidly change the direction of the dream?
> 
> Last night I dreamt a bunch of people were running from a deadly storm. Everyone was at a park and then in the sky I could see the storm coming.
> Today:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/world/americas/storm-leaves-several-dead-in-haiti.html



In my premonition dreams, I always see myself, like as if I were watching a movie with me in it, and I can think and control myself, but my view is from far off. In meaningless dreams, like dreams obviously inspired by a movie or book, I see from my point of view, as in I look down and see my hands and my feet like we usually do. When I have a premonition dream, I never see anything important happening at first, but I have a heavy feeling, like I'm very grounded. So in the dream I try to "shut my eyes" I ignore what I'm hearing or feeling, and focus on something that happened the previous day. When I "open my eyes" I'm back to the normal point of view. There have been 3 times that I wasn't able to lucid dream my way out, and those were the most personal premonitions I ever had. They were also the worst, and for two of them, I was already a very good lucid dreamer, I can't explain why I wasn't able to ignore it.

Here's one that I just decided to let happen out of curiosity.

I dreamt I was in a soccer field but I wasn't supposed to be. I was going to walk off, but then I saw three boys walking across it with a man a little ways ahead of them. Then I saw a flash above me, and I looked up, and I saw a few patches of very dark clouds. I suddenly felt very sick, so I bent down, then I saw another flash above me. I looked and saw the clouds again. I look back down, at one of the boys, he had something big and shiny on his shoulder. I was wondering if I should go to him and see what the shiny thing was, then he was struck by something that was so bright I could barely even look at it, it took me a while to figure out it was lightning... I stumbled on my way over to where he had been standing and fell face down, staring down into a little pit, maybe a foot or two deep, with little flames on the side, and at the bottom was the boy burnt black or maybe dirty in some places, but he was covered in bloody patches on his head/shouder and was staring upwards at the sky. The two other boys were screaming, one was on the floor, and the man was sprinting away. It sounded like more people were screaming, but I don't know where they were, I only say the three boys and the man.
This was the first article released.
Boy hit by lightning still critical, father says - Toronto - CBC News
This was the second, it confirmed that he had something shiny, a scooter, over his shoulder.
Ont. boy struck by lightning dies in hospital - Canada - CBC News


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Confirmation Bias. 

You know? We are perceptive animals. We perceive on levels we are unaware of consciously. It's completely natural. It makes things seem "supernatural" but that is only because the brain is far too complex to figure it self out .. Yet. 
What we don't understand is always classified as mysterious and "supernatural". That is our own perceptions of what is natural and what isn't. 
Predicting the future is easy if you pay attention to the past and the present. Details can be confirmed through confirmation bias. We see what we want to see. Everything you perceive is in actuality, just a chemical reproduction or interpretation of matter. 
I don't like when things get flaky and people have to have some corny explanation for something they simply can't explain.

SO yes people can predict the future. Just don't call it magic.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

no.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

No, but I do believe atoms can influence each other over great distances minus the conscious visual premonition part.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

This is an indeterminate universe. We make judgments based on a lot of data and by chance hit somethings right - and who remembers negatives? that is the psychology that causes people to stay on a slot machine until next month's mortghage in in the casino's vault: a belief that some pattern exists that shows the slots are about to pay off big, and somewhere across the floor, it happens! So mine is next! 

My opinion is that people who believe in foreseeing are naive, and may never grow up. And may well blow their paycheck on hunch bets on the horses. Or fall for the "stock tip'scam - get three weekly letters in a row accuracly "predicting" the movement of stock prices - but the con artists send batches of letters - half up, half down, and the subsequent weeks sends out only to those who got the "correct" tip - a sucker born every minute.

Now, if the Old testament prophets did fortell the future, it was telling what God commanded them to do, and a statement of future events by an all-powerful deity is a command - not a prediction.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Considering that the future has yet to be decided nor formed, then there is nothing to be seen. Granted, a spiritually induced dream is a different story--but just magical powers is not possible.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Why is everyone interpreting this question as in suggesting psychic powers such as clairvoyance? Of course we can predict the future through simple means of deduction.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

OldManRivers said:


> This is an indeterminate universe. We make judgments based on a lot of data and by chance hit somethings right - and who remembers negatives? that is the psychology that causes people to stay on a slot machine until next month's mortghage in in the casino's vault: a belief that some pattern exists that shows the slots are about to pay off big, and somewhere across the floor, it happens! So mine is next!
> 
> My opinion is that people who believe in foreseeing are naive, and may never grow up. And may well blow their paycheck on hunch bets on the horses. Or fall for the "stock tip'scam - get three weekly letters in a row accuracly "predicting" the movement of stock prices - but the con artists send batches of letters - half up, half down, and the subsequent weeks sends out only to those who got the "correct" tip - a sucker born every minute.
> 
> Now, if the Old testament prophets did fortell the future, it was telling what God commanded them to do, and a statement of future events by an all-powerful deity is a command - not a prediction.


My mom was going to church one day and she was almost there but just got a feeling all of a sudden to turn around, a strong feeling to go back home. And when she got there, someone was trying to break in. What you're saying does not cover that since she's never gotten this feeling before nor has she ever just turned around and gone straight back home like that. You're thinking of something else completely. That's not future prediction. That's future guessing. When people actually predict the future, they are dead sure of themselves and they feel it in all of their body. Try reading about it. It does exist. Not on demand, but it does exist. 

I agree with Arclight to an extent...I think a lot of the time we're just subconsciously more perceptive than we can tell consciously, but that really doesn't cover everything. Think of what a psychic power actually is...it's a higher level of perception. I think people mystify things too much. It doesn't mean it doesn't exist
I know I'm in the minority, though, and always will be since most people are closed-minded and/or ignorant about these things


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes it has happened to me with loved ones. Only loved ones. I don't peddle my psychic dreams at Venice Beach for cash or anything.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Why is everyone interpreting this question as in suggesting psychic powers such as clairvoyance? Of course we can predict the future through simple means of deduction.


Well the question actually asks "do you believe in paranormal abilities?"


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

The retired radio talk show host, Art Bell, once told a story of how he was sitting in his apartment when all of a sudden waves and waves of feeling ( I believe he described it as a tingling sensation.) hits him and he's made aware that a car will hit his parked car in the alley. He goes to the window, looks out, and sure enough, a car comes around the corner and hits his parked car. It's anecdotal evidence like most paranormal claims, but I accept it as true since I believe Art Bell to be an honest person and I've experienced something similar, though not as dramatic.


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm religious, I don't think it's possible for people to predict the future, but they can forecast it by studying the patterns.


----------



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm, I do believe that there's a possibility for paranormal abilities due to the fact that we don't know everything we can do or everything this world has. There's also the fact that intuition exists, and this intuition may sometimes present itself like a psychic ability, when in reality it's our own selves being more aware and in touch with everything around us and within us (some are better with intuition than others, and that's probably why some think they have psychic abilities and some don't think this). Another "psychic" ability out there is empathic ability. We know empathy is real, right? So why not the psychic ability of an empath, someone so in-tune with the emotions of those around them and the ones they love that they can feel it so fast and be so heavily effected by it? 

I think those two things alone are proof enough that paranormal/psychic abilities exist. Some more intense ones may be questionable, but the basic ones like "future" predicting and severe empathy seem very real to me. I can humor the possibility telekinetic ability, maybe we could produce enough energy or electricity, or whatever, within ourselves to effect other objects and beings around us. Who knows? 

These are just my opinions, no need to chew me out about them. I know others will have different opinions


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> Well the question actually asks "do you believe in paranormal abilities?"


I didn't read the OP because I went tl;dr  But yes, and no. I don't think paranormal abilities are paranormal. I think they are simply either a) misunderstood behavior or b) unexplored abilities we have yet to understand. I'm a monist, so yeah.


----------



## The_INFTJ (May 14, 2012)

People's intuitions can pick up very subtle patterns in their lives that their conscious is mind almost completely unaware of, so it is constantly predicting the future. If your intuition is well developed enough, you may find yourself correctly predicting outcomes at a relatively high rate. This might or might not apply to you. And what do you mean by "paranormal" exactly, because that could imply a number of things?


----------

